# [APP][FREE] Jarvis - Text 'n Drive Robot



## parco

Hey rootzwiki community,

I wanted to share this app that allows for safe texting and driving.

*Market link:*
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.demarco.jarvis






*Screenshots:*
View attachment 3863


*Features:*
-Listen to incoming text messages
-Speak your message back
-Answer or Ignore incoming phone call with voice command
-Extremely battery efficient, _only runs when a text is received and closes immediately after session_
-Utilizes official Google engines for TTS and STT

I have created this app to alleviate the rising number of accidents due to texting while driving, please spread the word and save a life.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## show-p1984

parco said:


> I have created this app to alleviate the rising number of accidents due to texting while driving, please spread the word and save a life.


I often find myself with the same problem. I did answer once while driving, and I noticed how distracting that was. Hence I am always stopping now for my messages. But this will safe me some time. So Thank you! 

Feature request:
Either build GLaDOS in there, or give it the Jarvis sound from Ironman (fits the apps name). That would be pure awesomeness! 
If you want to do that and if you choose GLaDOS be sure to take care of her personality  She is always fun 
Like in this apple-parody here: 




Pure awesomeness! Need!


----------



## parco

show-p1984 said:


> Either build GLaDOS in there, or give it the Jarvis sound from Ironman (fits the apps name). That would be pure awesomeness!
> If you want to do that and if you choose GLaDOS be sure to take care of her personality  She is always fun


Thanks for trying it out, I'm glad you like it!
I have definitely spent long nights researching the ways to manipulate the google text-to-speech voice. Unfortunately the only settings at the moment is the ability to change pitch and speed. I will be including this as a setting (seekbar) in a later version but I will continue searching for more intense alterations. Thanks for the suggestion!

-Paul


----------



## Pithism

hey awesome app, wish i could say it worked for me though.

my messaging app is handscent sms and i know from the market place notices Go sms has problems, any chance Handscent has a similar fix, or am i not doing something right with the app, like does it have to be in car/dock mod or something?


----------



## parco

Pithism said:


> hey awesome app, wish i could say it worked for me though.
> 
> my messaging app is handscent sms and i know from the market place notices Go sms has problems, any chance Handscent has a similar fix, or am i not doing something right with the app, like does it have to be in car/dock mod or something?


Thanks Pithism but you'll like it much better when it works :androidwink:.
It doesn't need to be in any particular mode, just make sure your ringer is not silenced and you have Jarvis enabled.
I have tested it thoroughly with Handcent and even the default settings have no effect on Jarvis. Are you perhaps using a custom rom? *Please* email me at [email protected] so I can further troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## Pithism

will do


----------



## smohanv

Thank you very much for the app. I am installing now... will post feedback soon.. (I am installing on my LG Optimus 3D)


----------



## branshaw09

Thanks for this app. I haven't been able to use it yet, but am looking forward to it!
Questions...
1) Does it work through bluetooth and if YES...
2) Is there any way you can add a setting to auto connect when bluetooth is connected?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## necosino

Could you post it here for those without access to it on the market? I'm on a 2.3.7 version of Android so I can't install this from the market.


----------



## CHRIS42060

Hey. I just played around with it a little bit, and seems to work great. I am using a Droid X with CM7 (GB Kernel), and GOSms. Tomorrow I have about a 2.5 hour road trip for work so I will definitely give it a workout, and see how it goes.

Excellent work,

Chris


----------



## parco

smohanv said:


> Thank you very much for the app. I am installing now... will post feedback soon.. (I am installing on my LG Optimus 3D)


Great, I haven't had any direct feedback from that particular device, please keep me posted.



necosino said:


> Could you post it here for those without access to it on the market? I'm on a 2.3.7 version of Android so I can't install this from the market.


Sorry, I'm afraid I'd like to keep the distribution through the android market, it helps me keep track of things. Are you sure it's not on there? This should be showing for any devices >2.2



branshaw09 said:


> 1) Does it work through bluetooth and if YES...
> 2) Is there any way you can add a setting to auto connect when bluetooth is connected?
> Thanks again!!!


I am currently working on bluetooth support and it will be included in the next update. Great suggestion with the auto-start when bluetooth connects, I will make that a setting.



CHRIS42060 said:


> Hey. I just played around with it a little bit, and seems to work great. I am using a Droid X with CM7 (GB Kernel), and GOSms. Tomorrow I have about a 2.5 hour road trip for work so I will definitely give it a workout, and see how it goes.


I look forward to hearing the results, safe travels!


----------



## ThunderStick

First thanks for developing an innovative app like this. My wife is visually impaired but would love to be able to receive and send text messages. Until now, it was a no go for her. this app is revolutionary in that sense. Many more applications than for just driving for what I can foresee.

One request though, text messaging is kind of expensive if you not included in a plan. Can this be made to work with Google voice?


----------



## LocoFreek25

How does it behave with music playing?

This would work really well for when you're in the shower too.


----------



## JBirdVegas

very nice app! simple yet powerful. good job.

I do have one question; Is this open source?


----------



## parco

ThunderStick said:


> First thanks for developing an innovative app like this. My wife is visually impaired but would love to be able to receive and send text messages. Until now, it was a no go for her. this app is revolutionary in that sense. Many more applications than for just driving for what I can foresee.
> One request though, text messaging is kind of expensive if you not included in a plan. Can this be made to work with Google voice?


This comment has made my day, I'm glad you've found such a great use for it!
I will be exercising the applications core for a couple weeks and squishing any bugs, then I will be immediately begin working on compatibility for Google Voice, Gmail, and perhaps some popular IM's (Kik).



LocoFreek25 said:


> How does it behave with music playing?


You'll just have to try it and find out :androidwink:, maybe even take a shower while you're at it.
Expected operation should be an audio "duck", which would fade music out then back in after Jarvis session completes.



JBirdVegas said:


> very nice app! simple yet powerful. good job.
> 
> I do have one question; Is this open source?


Thanks JBirdVegas, interesting question, it's not currently open source.


----------



## elislurry

Wow just downloaded and tested during a drive and I am impressed! It worked pretty flawlessly for me. I am going to use tasker to set it up to auto start when I dock in the car. Exited for the update to include google voice!! Keep up the good work! Droid Bionic btw.


----------



## ThunderStick

Don't open source this yet... Hold on to this baby.

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## rkwhyte2

Hi, I downloaded the app and am having trouble getting it to work. Using GO SMS and realize it as some sort of issue but have been unable to find what the issue is. Any help is appreciated I'd really like to see this working it is one of the things I would use daily. Thanks, Kirby


----------



## parco

elislurry said:


> Wow just downloaded and tested during a drive and I am impressed! It worked pretty flawlessly for me. I am going to use tasker to set it up to auto start when I dock in the car. Exited for the update to include google voice!! Keep up the good work! Droid Bionic btw.


Great news, could you tell me what device and rom you are running?
Keep an eye on the updates there will be an "auto-start on car dock connection" setting soon.
Thanks for trying it out!



rkwhyte2 said:


> Hi, I downloaded the app and am having trouble getting it to work. Using GO SMS and realize it as some sort of issue but have been unable to find what the issue is. Any help is appreciated I'd really like to see this working it is one of the things I would use daily. Thanks, Kirby


rkwhyte2, GO SMS is not friendly with other text message driven apps. Here are directions to make it work, goSMS >> Settings >> Advanced Tab >> Receive Settings >> uncheck "Disable other message notification"
Note: you may also want to uncheck "Notifications" in the stock text messaging app so you don't receive an extra notification.
Please let me know how you make out.


----------



## rkwhyte2

Thanks for the quick response. I unchecked the option as you suggested and low and behold it works. Nice app I will continue to test and let you know of any problems/issues I find.
Kirby


----------



## the337

I just downloaded this app. Lately I've been using the voice search functionality on android to do texts while I'm driving but this app is great. I'm going to be doing a lot of driving over the next few weeks so I'll be testing this app out a lot and I'll report back with my experience. I'm on an HTC Incredible running CM7.1
As of right now, without having really used the app, the only requests I can think about are possibly making a small widget to use to turn off and on and somehow use it to send messages instead of just replying.


----------



## the337

I just downloaded this app. Lately I've been using the voice search functionality on android to do texts while I'm driving but this app is great. I'm going to be doing a lot of driving over the next few weeks so I'll be testing this app out a lot and I'll report back with my experience. I'm on an HTC Incredible running CM7.1
As of right now, without having really used the app, the only requests I can think about are possibly making a small widget to use to turn off and on and somehow use it to send messages instead of just replying.


----------



## coolbry95

Im going to have to try this out soon.  Sounds like a great app to have.


----------



## parco

the337 said:


> I just downloaded this app. Lately I've been using the voice search functionality on android to do texts while I'm driving but this app is great. I'm going to be doing a lot of driving over the next few weeks so I'll be testing this app out a lot and I'll report back with my experience. I'm on an HTC Incredible running CM7.1
> As of right now, without having really used the app, the only requests I can think about are possibly making a small widget to use to turn off and on and somehow use it to send messages instead of just replying.


*The widget has been added! *
Please upgrade to v1.65, I've also fixed some force-closing bugs.


----------



## rkwhyte2

Liking the app so far do have one question. How can I tell it not to ask about incoming calls? All I really want it to do is the text messages and I don't see an option to turn off the feature for answering incoming calls. Thanks, Kirby


----------



## the337

I'm updating the app right now. I tested it out some last night. What system does it use to take my speech and convert it to text? Also. A setting to be able to customize the time between the beep and when Jarvis starts repeating the available options would be nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## EduardoRT

I prefer Vlingo on driving mode, the voice isn't so robotic and you have more options, it's also free.


----------



## destinydmm

Only thing I def didn't like was that everything on my phone was spoken to me. Calls emails everything it was so annoying.


----------



## ThunderStick

First I love the app
Just one request, can there be an option for a smaller widget, single space sized. The widget is very useful but takes up too much room on my screen for just the one function.

Sent while tapping my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning...


----------



## destinydmm

rkwhyte2 said:


> Liking the app so far do have one question. How can I tell it not to ask about incoming calls? All I really want it to do is the text messages and I don't see an option to turn off the feature for answering incoming calls. Thanks, Kirby


bump *+1*


----------



## parco

rkwhyte2 said:


> Liking the app so far do have one question. How can I tell it not to ask about incoming calls? All I really want it to do is the text messages and I don't see an option to turn off the feature for answering incoming calls. Thanks, Kirby


I have added that setting in v1.7 because of your direct suggestion, please let me know how it is.



the337 said:


> What system does it use to take my speech and convert it to text? &#8230;A setting to be able to customize the time between the beep and when Jarvis starts repeating the available options would be nice


the337 I am using the built-in engines provided by Google, this allows me to increase stability while decreasing app size. Unfortunately, a tradeoff is the latency time it takes to retrieve the results from the server.



EduardoRT said:


> I prefer Vlingo on driving mode, the voice isn't so robotic and you have more options, it's also free.


Hopefully you'll find the new voice in v1.7 a bit less robotic and a bit more Jarvis.



destinydmm said:


> Only thing I def didn't like was that everything on my phone was spoken to me. Calls emails everything it was so annoying.


You must mean Vlingo? Jarvis only deals with texts and phone calls, both of which are optional in the settings.



ThunderStick said:


> Just one request, can there be an option for a smaller widget, single space sized. The widget is very useful but takes up too much room on my screen for just the one function.


Please update to v1.7, that one's for you :androidwink:.


----------



## parco

*Hey everyone,*
I have released v1.7 which is pretty substantial, I have added a help page and a JARVIS PRO upgrade, all while reducing the size about 75% .

*Here's a quick video I put together demo'ing the PRO version*





Hope to see you all on the latest version, take care!
-parco


----------



## b16

Good job sir!


----------



## FramCire

Awesome app. Using it in miui with stock messaging app. If you ever get this working with trillian or gtalk. I would be insanely happy.

Either way ill buy pro version app on Nov 1

Also I wish there was a way maybe using tasker to one touch turn on Jarvis, turn volume to desired levels, and then turn off stock messenger notifications.


----------



## destinydmm

parco said:


> You must mean Vlingo? Jarvis only deals with texts and phone calls, both of which are optional in the settings.


No I did mean Jarvis not Vlingo. I mistyped emails, but yes it was the calls. According to your posts/replies I'll try v1.7. Thanks


----------



## android_michael

This is my favorite app to use on my phone. The custom greeting is fantastic, and upgrading to pro was so worth the money! 
The only tiny problem I have is to reply or record the message you have to start saying something immediately after the beep or it fails and asks again. This could be a limit to the system and I understand that. Maybe if you can give it a another second or so, if possible before it retries. 
Would it be possible to ask javis what time it is? One of my cars doesn't have a clock so i end up reaching for the phone anyway.

Other than that I love this app and use it everyday thanks for making my drive safer!


----------



## Sheps

Hi
Such a great sounding app, thanks!
Please tell me, is it available on the HTC flyer? Is it available in the UK?
I hope so...

All the best
Sheps


----------



## destinydmm

Any update on being able to try the pro version? Can't update from the app. Also, the option to read hasn't worked for me. It won't say anything at all when I get messages, FYI.


----------



## FramCire

destinydmm said:


> Any update on being able to try the pro version? Can't update from the app. Also, the option to read hasn't worked for me. It won't say anything at all when I get messages, FYI.


Did you turn notifications off on your message app? That worked to fix it for me.


----------



## destinydmm

FramCire said:


> Did you turn notifications off on your message app? That worked to fix it for me.


Yes. I had turned off notifications.


----------



## parco

destinydmm,
I'm afraid it is not possible to issue you a trial version, that would require me to crack my own app.
I apologize for the late response but if you are still having trouble please email me at [email protected]

Thanks for using Jarvis!

P.S love this forum


----------



## destinydmm

parco said:


> destinydmm,
> I'm afraid it is not possible to issue you a trial version, that would require me to crack my own app.
> I apologize for the late response but if you are still having trouble please email me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for using Jarvis!
> 
> P.S love this forum


Sorry when I said try I meant buy, I couldn't buy the app. It wouldn't let me upgrade within the free version. Also is this good for 4.0.2/3 - Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## zeeman

Thanks for the share bro. Will try it next day


----------

